# Trails In der nähe von Flensburg?



## Hviid (11. April 2011)

Ich wohne im südlichsten Teil von Dänemark und suche immer neue spannende Trails. Flensburg liegt für mich ganz in der nähe und man konnte ja die große einkaufstour mit ein paar Stunden auf dem Bike kombinieren. Gibt's in der nähe von Flensburg einige spannende Trails?

Rasmus


----------



## Hviid (13. April 2011)

Niemanden aus der nähe von Flensburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (13. April 2011)

Wenn man sich an die Förde hält gibt es ein paar nette Trails. Wo genau weiß ich leider nicht, da ich nur einen Tag da war und geführt wurde. Am nördlichen Ufer in Dänemark haben ein paar Dänen sogar schwere Fullies auf Autodächer gewuchtet, scheint also interessant zu sein.


----------



## H.P. (15. Juni 2015)

Hi,

in Kollund Skov/Gendarmensteig gibts einige kleine Trails. Nix weltbewegendes, aber besser als gar nix.

BG
HP


----------



## Jakten (15. Juni 2015)

Auf Fanö ist auch eine ausgeschilderte Singletrail-Runde.
Allerdings durch die Fährkosten eher teuer für ne Runde Biken


----------



## smart749 (16. Juni 2015)

moin-moin
komme aus Flensburg..
Start in Flensburg,Mürwik,Glücksburg und dann weiter nach Holnis-Spitze.sind ca 40-45km
am Wasser entlang (Steilküste rauf und runter)Wald und Schotter-Wege ca 10% asphalt.
irre schön zu fahren.
wenn Du interesse hast können wir das zusammen fahren....
Arno


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (17. Juni 2015)

Ich schicke Dir mal einen Kontakt per PM. Der Bursche wohnt in Flensburg und ist ganz gut auf dem rad unterwegs.
Sonst komm mal runter zu uns nach Malente. Ca. 30 minuten hinter Kiel.


----------

